# Fanfare for ??? w/ stock libraries



## jzhwu (Mar 31, 2021)

Recent SP convert and loving it. I want to export this to Logic for a more polished mock up eventually. Hopefully the midi export works well enough. Writing this way has allowed me to focus on the music without spending half my time (or more?!) fiddling with knobs and drawing automation curves.


----------



## jadi (Apr 4, 2021)

Very well done it could fit a movie like Independence Day I'm considering buying Berlin brass. Is it improved over time ?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have Berlin Brass and CineBrass and in my opinion for this type of writing CB is better.
I love BB but more for concert work.

In CB you will have 4 Horns playing in unison and that sound is gorgeous comparing by staking the 4 Horns in BB.
Even better, if you want 6 Horns just stack 4 Horns + 2 Horns in CB

The Midi Export works nice, but the notes are quantize, so you will have to tweak everything.
You will be surprise if you just export the stems and mix in logic. 
The quality is very good.
I have post some examples in this forum.

Alternately you can do a mix between stems export (WW, BRASS and SRINGS) and midi export (PERC).
That way, you can keep Staffpad amazing performance but tweak the percussion (sometimes the machine gun effect appears specially on the snare) for more realistic performance.

Cheers
g


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 6, 2021)

How good are the engraving options in SP? I mean can you print out a score from the app, or do you need to import the XML file into Dorico or other notation software?


----------



## jzhwu (Apr 7, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I have Berlin Brass and CineBrass and in my opinion for this type of writing CB is better.
> I love BB but more for concert work.
> 
> In CB you will have 4 Horns playing in unison and that sound is gorgeous comparing by staking the 4 Horns in BB.
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I expect to have to massage the midi to match sample delays and everything. From the demos the sample libraries you can buy sound great, but I happen to have pretty good set of libraries already so don't really feel the need to spend more here for now. We'll see though, if I keep writing in StaffPad it might just make sense anyway.


----------



## jzhwu (Apr 7, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> How good are the engraving options in SP? I mean can you print out a score from the app, or do you need to import the XML file into Dorico or other notation software?


You can export it as a PDF. I don't do this professional so I don't know if it's up to the standards an orchestra player needs. I've seen some folks mention the need to export it to other software to tweak it though so there's probably some gaps.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 7, 2021)

jzhwu said:


> You can export it as a PDF. I don't do this professional so I don't know if it's up to the standards an orchestra player needs. I've seen some folks mention the need to export it to other software to tweak it though so there's probably some gaps.


Thanks for the reply. Waiting on the new ipad pro to get it.


----------

